# Whole Home DVR upgrade: How to get what you want at a good price



## The_Bman (Nov 9, 2010)

I called DirecTV today thinking I knew what I wanted and roughly how much it might cost. I was very disappointed. So I'm looking for advice on what equipment to expect / ask for and what price I should haggle for.

Here's what I have:

HR20-100 (connected to 3Mbps DSL via wireless-G)
HR10-250
R10
D10
Dish and switch: not sure how to tell

Here's what I want:

At least 2 HD DVRs and 2 HD receivers 
(Prefer 3 HR24s + 1 H24, swapping out all 4)
Whole Home DVR
Wired internet connectivity for fast On Demand downloads

I was quoted $477 and change for Whole Home DVR installation + HD DVR upgrade cost to get 2 new HR20s or higher and 1 new HD receiver and keeping my HR20, with no guarantee that the new receivers would be HR/H24's.

Would love some advice on the best config to go with and how to get the best price from DTV.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow and I got mine for Less than $400 with a SWM16, 2 HR24s, 2 HR23s and a DECA Module for my Router. I think I actually paid $275.

WOW, I guess alot of Dish Folks are moving to Directv and they are running out of equipment so when Demand is more than Directv can handle because Dish is Screwing Up Royally they can Increase the Price Structure.

Glad I Got In Early!!!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The_Bman said:


> I called DirecTV today thinking I knew what I wanted and roughly how much it might cost. I was very disappointed. So I'm looking for advice on what equipment to expect / ask for and what price I should haggle for.
> 
> Here's what I have:
> 
> ...


WHDVR upgrade is now $199. This would cover the dish/LNB upgrade, any DECAs required (at least one for your current HR20, splitters, and a Cinema Connection Kit. With what you asked for, it seems that they gave you an HD-DVR for $99, a second for $99, and a receiver for $50 or so. With taxes and shipping, that would run around $477.

You can call back and try to get a better deal, but looking at everything you are getting, it doesn't look that bad. With just the WHDVR upgrade, your HR10 and R10 are normally swapped for R16's and the D10 would be swapped for a D12. So, you are upgrading 2 receivers to HD-DVR's and a SD receiver to HD for $275 or so.

Upgrade costs all depend on account history, current credits and the CSR you end up talking to.

- Merg


----------



## dwolner (Apr 8, 2009)

The Merg said:


> WHDVR upgrade is now $199. This would cover the dish/LNB upgrade, any DECAs required (at least one for your current HR20, splitters, and a Cinema Connection Kit. With what you asked for, it seems that they gave you an HD-DVR for $99, a second for $99, and a receiver for $50 or so. With taxes and shipping, that would run around $477.
> 
> You can call back and try to get a better deal, but looking at everything you are getting, it doesn't look that bad. With just the WHDVR upgrade, your HR10 and R10 are normally swapped for R16's and the D10 would be swapped for a D12. So, you are upgrading 2 receivers to HD-DVR's and a SD receiver to HD for $275 or so.
> 
> ...


He may get an R22 for his R10. I received one unexpectedly for my R15. Will full MRV and On Demand capabilities at the R22, this was a more than acceptable "free" swap as far as I was concerned.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dwolner said:


> He may get an R22 for his R10. I received one unexpectedly for my R15. Will full MRV and On Demand capabilities at the R22, this was a more than acceptable "free" swap as far as I was concerned.


While that is true, those swaps are few and far between. The R16 is currently in production and is being used for most swap-outs for SD-DVR's.

- Merg


----------



## The_Bman (Nov 9, 2010)

So I called back today with a new plan and I will end up with this:

HR20-100 (existing)
HR20+ (upgraded)
R16+ (upgraded)
H20+ (upgraded to HD)

with Whole Home DVR installed for $235.92. So I'll live with 2 HD DVRs, 1 HD receiver and 1 standard DVR (don't have an HDTV for this room yet anyway) for now. Perhaps upgrade the standard DVR at a later date.

Oh, and the rep gave me HD free for 24 months when I asked about the HD-free-for-life that new customers are getting. So that essentially paid for this upgrade (though it did come with a 24-mo agreement).

We'll see how installation goes on Monday. Thanks everyone for the feedback.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

So, you got a SD-DVR upgraded to a HD-DVR and a SD receiver upgraded to a HD receiver for about $35 (since the Whole Home Upgrarde is $199)? Not too shabby... Congrats!

- Merg


----------



## The_Bman (Nov 9, 2010)

Actually, I upgraded a D10 to an H24 (free). The other upgrades were same def upgrades - HR10 to HR24 and R10 to R16. 

Install took a good 4.5 hours this morning. Not sure I had the brightest tech. 3 rooms are now doing MRV fine, it seems (HR20, HR24, H24).

One problem -- the R16 doesn't do MRV -- so I can't see recordings on it from the other 2 HD DVRs. I wasn't aware of that. I thought at the time of my sales call that the rep was upgrading that receiver to make it compatible for MRV. If the R16 doesn't do MRV, why'd they give me that one? The tech called D* and let me speak to the rep. That rep said D* assumes people don't want to swap a DVR for regular receiver (e.g. H24) just to get MRV and that it would have cost me $99 to do that anyway. Would have been nice if the original rep had asked when I ordered. 

Question: Can a standard-def DVR do MRV (I've seen R22 mentioned)? If so, why wouldn't D* have upgraded me to an R22 instead of an R16?

I don't have an HDTV in that room yet, but I did want MRV in there. It's next on my list for a new TV and it might happen this Christmas. So I'd even take an H24 in there so it could do MRV.

Looks like I'll be calling D* back...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The_Bman said:


> Actually, I upgraded a D10 to an H24 (free). The other upgrades were same def upgrades - HR10 to HR24 and R10 to R16.
> 
> Install took a good 4.5 hours this morning. Not sure I had the brightest tech. 3 rooms are now doing MRV fine, it seems (HR20, HR24, H24).
> 
> ...


Actually, your HR10 to the HR24 was an upgrade as the HR10 is only considered to be a SD-DVR at this point.

As for the R16, what you got was the correct swap-out. All SD receivers and SD-DVRs are swapped out to make them SWiM-compatible, which is not the same as MRV compatible. Of the SD receviers and SD-DVRs, only the D12 and R16 are SWiM-compatible.

The R22 is a little bit of an exception. While it is an SD-DVR, it is basically the same as an HR21 and if activated on an account that has HD access, it essentially becomes an HD-DVR. However, the R22 is not in production anymore and the chances that you get an SD-DVR swapped out to an R22 are very little. Obviously, those that get it are pleasantly surprised, but it does not happen very often.

- Merg


----------



## faithbuilder (Nov 20, 2010)

The_Bman said:


> I called DirecTV today thinking I knew what I wanted and roughly how much it might cost. I was very disappointed. So I'm looking for advice on what equipment to expect / ask for and what price I should haggle for.
> 
> Here's what I have:
> 
> ...


Dude dont pay out what you dont hafta geesh ,i just got a qoute for 155.72 there going to swap my 2 hd h20's for 2 more compatable ones i already have hdvr 22 and hddvr20 ,there going to setup directopc plus all deco switches swm dish the whole enchalada for me this wed 11/24/10 got my fangers crossed on the right tech to install hope it gose ok but for the price cant be beat they also changed my local hd chanels saving me 7 bucks and gave me starz for 3 months free im swimming in chocolate now cant wait whdvr, tv on pc, on demand gunna be awesome . Im prepared though i always expect lumps in me gravy especially before a holliday , but maby things will turn out smooth wish me the best ill get back let ye know how it turned out .


----------



## Clark143 (Mar 18, 2007)

Do you need to have the internet to have MRV? I don't have the internet at my house other than a wireless data card. I've been considering adding MRV, but wondered if it required an internet connection.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

faithbuilder said:


> Dude dont pay out what you dont hafta geesh ,i just got a qoute for 155.72 there going to swap my 2 hd h20's for 2 more compatable ones i already have hdvr 22 and hddvr20 ,there going to setup directopc plus all deco switches swm dish the whole enchalada for me this wed 11/24/10 got my fangers crossed on the right tech to install hope it gose ok but for the price cant be beat they also changed my local hd chanels saving me 7 bucks and gave me starz for 3 months free im swimming in chocolate now cant wait whdvr, tv on pc, on demand gunna be awesome . Im prepared though i always expect lumps in me gravy especially before a holliday , but maby things will turn out smooth wish me the best ill get back let ye know how it turned out .


While you might be getting the DirecTV Cinema Connection Kit, which will make DirecTV2PC possible, don't expect a tech to touch your PC.



Clark143 said:


> Do you need to have the internet to have MRV? I don't have the internet at my house other than a wireless data card. I've been considering adding MRV, but wondered if it required an internet connection.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You don't need an internet connection for MRV. (Whole Home DVR Service) However, the internet connection facilitates DirecTVCinema Plus(on Demand including some PPV) , TV Apps, Media Share, and DirecTV2PC.


----------



## revm1m (Jul 2, 2006)

I have 3 HRs (2HR 21, 1HR 22). I am planing to add another HR for my bedroom. Can I just activate HomeDVR for $3.99? Or do I need to get the whole home DVR and how much would it be ? I have internet connected to all my receivers.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

revm1m said:


> I have 3 HRs (2HR 21, 1HR 22). I am planing to add another HR for my bedroom. Can I just activate HomeDVR for $3.99? Or do I need to get the whole home DVR and how much would it be ? I have internet connected to all my receivers.


Whole Home DVR service is $3/month. For questions about activating "unsupported" service, see this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177590


----------



## revm1m (Jul 2, 2006)

thanks


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Clark143 said:


> Do you need to have the internet to have MRV? I don't have the internet at my house other than a wireless data card. I've been considering adding MRV, but wondered if it required an internet connection.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


No you don't need to have any internet connection. Your HD DVRs and HD receivers just need to be connected to each other or to a switch.


----------



## dcon67 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hmmmm... I just priced it out to do it DIY through Weaknees, and it comes to about $450.00. 

HR24-500 (to replace SD DTivo)- $199
SWiM8 - $129
Deca (for existing HR23) - $49
Deca Router pkg - $68

I almost pulled the trigger. But it sounds like it might be worth calling to see if I can get a deal direct.


----------



## dcon67 (Nov 21, 2010)

Glad I didn't do that!! It took a couple of calls, but I got a MUCH better deal doing the upgrade through DirectTV directly. Just have to cross my fingers for the HR24.


----------



## loudog2 (Jun 22, 2006)

dcon67 said:


> Glad I didn't do that!! It took a couple of calls, but I got a MUCH better deal doing the upgrade through DirectTV directly. Just have to cross my fingers for the HR24.


I think it is a better deal to go through directv. Doing it DIY would cost more money. I just don't like to have to commit to a 2 year contract to get it done. That's the only thing holding me back. We just had a baby and start daycare soon, which costs a ton. I don't want to be held to anything if I have to cut back expenses.

Anyone get it without agreeing to a 2 year deal?


----------



## dwenn (Oct 26, 2006)

We have an HR20-700 and an old Phillips D* / Tivo.
The Phillips is dying. So we called to see about a replacement. They offered the whole home set up which after years of being on here and a software tester I haven't been around so I knew very little about. (Hence why I am back to find out more now)
They first offered the set up but I thought the install ($199) with no second DVR just a receiver, was pricey since it wasn't what we really NEEDED even though it sounds great.

In the end they offered a fair price to swap out the receiver and set up the whole home. Install is on Monday so I'll let you know if it goes as I think and how it ends up.

We use Direct2PC now on our home network and wonder if that will change with this new set up. Seems as though it will.


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

The Merg said:


> Actually, your HR10 to the HR24 was an upgrade as the HR10 is only considered to be a SD-DVR at this point.
> 
> - Merg


Nope, an HR10, while a legacy MPEG2 reciever, is still considered an HD-DVR model to D*, and is eligible for a free upgrade to any current HRxx model.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

xmetalx said:


> Nope, an HR10, while a legacy MPEG2 reciever, is still considered an HD-DVR model to D*, and is eligible for a free upgrade to any current HRxx model.


Sorry, but I gotta disagree with you here. Since there are no MPEG-2 HD offerings by DirecTV anymore, they do not consider the HR10 an HD-DVR. It can only receive SD content from DirecTV at this point and thus is only seen as a SD-DVR, so swap-outs for MRV will be a R16 or R22.

One of the main reasons for this was that DirecTV offered multiple programs where subscribers could upgrade from the HR10 to HR2x's at little or no cost in the past. For those that didn't take advantage of that then, they are now out of luck. Also, it prevents fraud by customers as well. Who's to say I don't pick up a cheap/broken HR10, activate it, and then have it replaced by DirecTV. I would essentially get a free HR2x receiver.

- Merg


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

The Merg said:


> Sorry, but I gotta disagree with you here. Since there are no MPEG-2 HD offerings by DirecTV anymore, they do not consider the HR10 an HD-DVR. It can only receive SD content from DirecTV at this point and thus is only seen as a SD-DVR, so swap-outs for MRV will be a R16 or R22.
> 
> One of the main reasons for this was that DirecTV offered multiple programs where subscribers could upgrade from the HR10 to HR2x's at little or no cost in the past. For those that didn't take advantage of that then, they are now out of luck. Also, it prevents fraud by customers as well. Who's to say I don't pick up a cheap/broken HR10, activate it, and then have it replaced by DirecTV. I would essentially get a free HR2x receiver.
> 
> - Merg


Definitely understand your point of view here, and I even somewhat agree with the basic idea of it. But D* still offers Free MPEG Swaps for MPEG2 equipment to MPEG4. Also, the system determines eligibility for this offer based on what account the MPEG2 reciever was first activated on. AKA only certain accounts are 'tagged' with the offer. (Ones that started out with the Tivos initially, preventing someone from adding a used HR10 on their account and calling to get a free HRxx upgrade). They got it covered, don't worry.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Early on, I called Directv about something and the CSR told me that I was Eligible for a Swap to an HD DVR for Free so I elected to do so and I got 2 Free HR20-100s. I then later swapped them out for HR24-500s when I went to WHDVR/DECA/SWM.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

xmetalx said:


> Definitely understand your point of view here, and I even somewhat agree with the basic idea of it. But D* still offers Free MPEG Swaps for MPEG2 equipment to MPEG4. Also, the system determines eligibility for this offer based on what account the MPEG2 reciever was first activated on. AKA only certain accounts are 'tagged' with the offer. (Ones that started out with the Tivos initially, preventing someone from adding a used HR10 on their account and calling to get a free HRxx upgrade). They got it covered, don't worry.


MPEG-2 to MPEG-4 swap outs are a completely different situation. Only the HR2x and R22 receivers are MPEG-4 compatible. So, if DirecTV decides to turn off MPEG-2 locals in an area, they will upgrade a subscribers receivers for free to MPEG-4. Since the HR10 is MPEG-2 only, it was initially swapped out out for the MPEG-4 receivers. Also, when HD was first switched over to MPEG-4 from MPEG-2, DirecTV allowed for free swap-outs of HR10's. That program is now over as DirecTV gave HR10 owners plenty of time to take advantage of it.

At this point, if someone wants to swap out an HR10 for a HR2x, it is going to be considered an upgrade. So, if you have a defective HR10, it will be replaced with a R15/R16.

- Merg


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

And the funny thing about it is when he noticed that I had 2 HR10-250s on my account even though I really wasn't using them but just paying for them as my wife would occasionally use one of them he gave me 2 HR20-100 which then a little later after Directv introduced the WHDVR Service the Installer swapped out my 2 HR20-100s because they weren't compatitble with WHDVR and needed a special device to make them work and I told him that they didn't work good any way as they kept rebooting and so he called Directv and they told him to swap them out.

He said he had HR24-500s on the truck so I told him let's do it and he installed everything and now I am Good To Go.

Glad I took advantage of these deals when I could. My installation costs $75 and I have no idea how they came up with that figure but it is listed on my bill and I got 2 SWM8s, DECA to all DVRs and to my Router, a new SL3 LNB.

What a deal!!! I may have had to pay another $50 for something as I recall but that was a heck of a deal.


----------



## AccidenT (Jun 9, 2007)

The Merg said:


> MPEG-2 to MPEG-4 swap outs are a completely different situation. Only the HR2x and R22 receivers are MPEG-4 compatible. So, if DirecTV decides to turn off MPEG-2 locals in an area, they will upgrade a subscribers receivers for free to MPEG-4. Since the HR10 is MPEG-2 only, it was initially swapped out out for the MPEG-4 receivers. Also, when HD was first switched over to MPEG-4 from MPEG-2, DirecTV allowed for free swap-outs of HR10's. That program is now over as DirecTV gave HR10 owners plenty of time to take advantage of it.
> 
> At this point, if someone wants to swap out an HR10 for a HR2x, it is going to be considered an upgrade. So, if you have a defective HR10, it will be replaced with a R15/R16.
> 
> - Merg


FWIW, my defective HR10-250 was replaced by an HR21-700 last week at no cost to me. This is the same HR10-250 that was "replaced" by the HR20-100 I have in my living room. YMMV, obviously.


----------



## CDJohnson25 (Nov 4, 2007)

"Customer in good-standing" & kill 'em with kindness attitude was all it took for me to get 2 HD receivers and WHDVR installation for ZERO hardware cost plus $19.95 Handling charge.

Friday, I went to DTV account online and they offered a free HD receiver upgrade. No-brainer here to replace my old R15, so I ordered it. Then, over the weekend, started looking into WHDVR. Read up on the WHDVR FAQs post - thanks everyone for all that info!

Yesterday, I called DTV and just simply asked since they were rewarding my patronage with 1 HD receiver, why not a 2nd HD receiver plus WHDVR Install? Rather quickly offered the 2nd HD receiver for free, but WHDVR install for $199 (current std price from what I had read here on DBSTalk). So, I stated to CSR that I thought the WHDVR install was free for Customers In Good Standing. After long wait (10 minute coffee break? =P) CSR came back with Free WHDVR Install, but $19.95 Handling. Meh, okay! 

Long story short, this new setup cost me $19.95 (+ tax) to DTV. Well, actual cost will end up over $500 with the new HDTV I bought yesterday to utilize the new HD receiver. 

YMMV, but here's to hoping you can sweet talk DTV into a similar deal!:icon_bb::icon_bb::icon_bb:


----------



## CDJohnson25 (Nov 4, 2007)

2 questions before my WHDVR install:

1) Is there a difference in the 2 HD receivers? One states HD Rec. (Expanded HD Prog. Capable), but the 2nd one does not, it states HD Receiver Package.

2) "DIRECTV DVR - Swapped" Does this mean they will be changing my HD-DVR too? (This was not mentioned by CSR during phone call).

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

CDJohnson25 said:


> 2 questions before my WHDVR install:
> 
> 1) Is there a difference in the 2 HD receivers? One states HD Rec. (Expanded HD Prog. Capable), but the 2nd one does not, it states HD Receiver Package.
> 
> ...


First, what hardware do you currently have? This will help to understand these line items.


----------



## CDJohnson25 (Nov 4, 2007)

My receivers are:
HR22
R16
R15


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

CDJohnson25 said:


> "Customer in good-standing" & kill 'em with kindness attitude was all it took for me to get 2 HD receivers and WHDVR installation for ZERO hardware cost plus $19.95 Handling charge.
> 
> Friday, I went to DTV account online and they offered a free HD receiver upgrade. No-brainer here to replace my old R15, so I ordered it. Then, over the weekend, started looking into WHDVR. Read up on the WHDVR FAQs post - thanks everyone for all that info!
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your good deal here; 

But be advised as with most things in life, rarely is anything truly "FREE."

The moment you activate the receivers you are locked into a two year commitment, otherwise its a pricy "early termination fee" (ETF). However if you don't envision yourself as canceling DirecTV service over that time period then there's no problem.


----------



## CDJohnson25 (Nov 4, 2007)

HoTat2,
Yeah, 2 yr agreements don't bother me, especially if it gets me upgrades at reduced or for free for a service I do not plan on stop using. I'd sign a new 2 yr agreement each month if they provided new stuff. =P


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

CDJohnson25 said:


> My receivers are:
> HR22
> R16
> R15


The R15 needs to be changed/swapped for another R16.
You look to be getting an H21/23/24 receiver to have the whole home DVR service activated.
The R16s won't work with MRV, so you'll have two "local" SD DVRs, one HD DVR and another HD receiver that will work with MRV.


----------



## CDJohnson25 (Nov 4, 2007)

I hope not as the agreement I had with the CSR was to replace the R16 & R15 with HD receivers. Note: I'm keeping the total number of receivers at 3.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

CDJohnson25 said:


> I hope not as the agreement I had with the CSR was to replace the R16 & R15 with HD receivers. Note: I'm keeping the total number of receivers at 3.


That's not how I read the line items "but" HD receivers are almost a give-away, so swapping DVRs for receivers, isn't that unrealistic.


----------



## CDJohnson25 (Nov 4, 2007)

ok, thanks for the help. will update post with actual equipment changes after it gets installed next week.


----------



## CDJohnson25 (Nov 4, 2007)

Ok, so DTV showed up today for the WHDVR install!

HR22: not replaced; DECA & PI added
R15: replaced w/ H24
R16: replaced w/ H24

System seems to be working so far.


----------

